# Took a panorama on my roof - HUGE



## Gemmeadia (Jun 22, 2012)

I am currently living downtown in a penthouse right on PSU campus in Portland, OR (Got a killer deal and i'm living with other people). I decided to climb up the ladder from my patio up to the very top roof with my tripod and Nikon D3100 to see how a panorama would come out. 

This isn't really edited yet besides a little brightness/contrast adjustment, but heres how it looks with some basic picture stitching/blending. It would be really cool to get this printed and framed so I can always remember what it was like to live up here!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16663640/Panorama3.jpg


----------

